# [solved]glibc-2.6.1 läßt sich nicht emergen

## GLS064

Moin moin,

bei dem heutigen Update ließ sich das Paket glibc-2.6.1 nicht emergen. Emerge bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab :

```

09:43:09 (110.27 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2' saved [102319/102319]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * You still haven't deleted //etc/locales.build.

 * Do so now after making sure //etc/locale.gen is kosher.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line 166:   Called die

 *

 * lazy upgrader detected

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.5-r1:

 * You have installed dhcpcd with DUID support.

 * Some DHCP server implementations require a MAC address only in the

 * ClientID field. These DHCP servers should be updated to be RFC

 * conformant. If you cannot do this, you can revert to the old

 * behaviour by using the -I '' option OR building dhcpcd with the

 * vram USE flag enabled.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-115-r1:

 * A stale coldplug init script found. You should run:

 *

 *       rc-update del coldplug

 *       rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug

 *

 * udev now provides its own coldplug functionality.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8:

 * This version of util-linux includes crypto support

 * for loop-aes instead of the old cryptoapi.

 * If you need the older support, please re-emerge

 * util-linux with USE=old-crypt.  This will create

 * /sbin/mount-old-crypt and /sbin/losetup-old-crypt.

 * Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8f:

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 *

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.7

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.7

 *

 * Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to

 * delete the old libraries.

 * Due to the way openssl is architected, you cannot

 * switch between optimized versions without breaking

 * ABI.  The default i686 0.9.8 ABI was an unoptimized

 * version with horrible performance.  This version uses

 * the optimized ABI.  If you experience segfaults when

 * using ssl apps (like openssh), just re-emerge the

 * offending package.

 * Messages for package net-nds/openldap-2.3.38:

 * Adding back_dnssrv.so

 * Adding back_hdb.so

 * Adding back_meta.so

 * Adding back_monitor.so

 * Adding back_null.so

 * Adding back_passwd.so

 * Adding back_perl.so

 * Adding back_relay.so

 * Adding back_shell.so

 *

 * Getting started using OpenLDAP? There is some documentation available:

 * Gentoo Guide to OpenLDAP Authentication

 * (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml)

 *

 *

 * An example file for tuning BDB backends with openldap is:

 * /usr/share/doc/openldap-2.3.38/DB_CONFIG.fast.example.gz

 *

 * Self-signed SSL certificates are treated harshly by OpenLDAP 2.[12]

 * Self-signed SSL certificates are treated harshly by OpenLDAP 2.[12]

 * add 'TLS_REQCERT never' if you want to use them.

 * Messages for package sys-process/fcron-3.0.3:

 *

 * Fixing permissions and ownership of /usr/bin/fcron{tab,dyn,sighup}

 * Fixing permissions and ownership of /etc/{fcron,fcrontab,crontab}

 *

 *

 * WARNING: fcron now uses a dedicated user and group

 * 'fcron' for the suid/sgid programs/files instead of

 * the user and group 'cron' that were previously used.

 *

 * fcron usage can now only be restricted by adding users

 * to the following files instead of to the group 'cron':

 *

 *    /etc/fcron/fcron.allow

 *    /etc/fcron/fcron.deny

 *

 *

 * WARNING: fcron now uses a dedicated fcron-specific

 * spooldir /var/spool/fcron instead of the commonly

 * used /var/spool/cron for several reasons.

 *

 * Copying over existing crontabs from /var/spool/cron/fcrontabs

 * You should now remove /var/spool/cron/fcrontabs!

 *

 * Fixing permissions and ownership of /var/spool/fcron

 *

 * *** YOU SHOULD IMMEDIATELY UPDATE THE

 * *** fcrontabs ENTRY IN /etc/fcron/fcron.conf

 * *** AND RESTART YOUR FCRON DAEMON!

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1:

 * You still haven't deleted //etc/locales.build.

 * Do so now after making sure //etc/locale.gen is kosher.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line 166:   Called die

 *

 * lazy upgrader detected

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Nun ja, der behauptet das ich die Datei /etc/locales.build noch nicht gelöscht habe. Soll ich die nun einfach löschen ? Und was meint er mit "making sure /etc/locale.gen is kosher" 

Bodo

----------

## nikaya

/etc/locales.build wurde in früheren Versionen von glibc verwendet.Seit glibc-2.3.6 oder so ist /etc/locale.gen angesagt.

Nachdem Du die Lokalisierung korrekt konfiguriert hast (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml),kannst Du /etc/locales.build gefahrlos löschen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Und dabei spuckt der Ebuild sogar so eine nette Fehlermeldung aus.  :Smile: 

Hatte mich erst geärgert, weil ich das Update gestartet hatte und dann nicht abgewartet habe, ob er direkt am Anfang was zu meckern hat. Als ich dann nach einer Stunde sah, dass er nicht nur nicht fertig war, sondern sogar überhaupt nichts gemacht hat, war ich zuerst ziemlich sauer.

Bei der Fehlermeldung "lazy upgrader detected" konnte ich mir dann das Schmunzeln aber doch nicht verkneifen.  :Wink: 

----------

## GLS064

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> /etc/locales.build wurde in früheren Versionen von glibc verwendet.Seit glibc-2.3.6 oder so ist /etc/locale.gen angesagt.
> 
> Nachdem Du die Lokalisierung korrekt konfiguriert hast (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml),kannst Du /etc/locales.build gefahrlos löschen.

 

danke für die Info's. Habs hin bekommen.

Bodo

----------

